# Name The Movie - Horror theme



## greyhound (Aug 3, 2008)

This is the first themed Name The Movie game and will focus on the Horror genre with films from any year being posted. Anyone can join in the game as long as you are willing to follow the rules and enjoy playing. If you are new to the game or unsure of the rules refer to the link to go to the main discussion thread.

Round details:

Round start : 3rd August
Round end: 5th September
Judge: greyhound

Any issues or complaints should be brought up in the discussion thread or sent directly to the judge.

Link to discussion thread: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=98698

This is the first image to guess, as always, an easy one to start things off...


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 3, 2008)

Dawn of the dead


----------



## greyhound (Aug 3, 2008)

Correct, your turn

CODE
Score table

Player                              Points
--------------------------------------------
p1ngpong                            1


----------



## Tanas (Aug 3, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Dawn of the dead



One of the best horror movies ever, were Diary of the dead was a pathetic movie.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## Man18 (Aug 3, 2008)

Terminator 2


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 3, 2008)

correct


----------



## Man18 (Aug 3, 2008)

someone else take my turn...


----------



## greyhound (Aug 3, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> correct



Is terminator 2 a horror film?

post the new scores either way


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 3, 2008)

greyhound said:
			
		

> Correct, your turn
> 
> CODE
> Score table
> ...


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 3, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> someone else take my turn...




omg long 1 sec


----------



## greyhound (Aug 3, 2008)

repost the image without the title in the filename


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 3, 2008)

there you go lol


----------



## Pizzaroo (Aug 3, 2008)

Ace Ventura: pet police?


----------



## Tanas (Aug 3, 2008)

Evil Dead 3?


----------



## Man18 (Aug 3, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Evil Dead 3?


Thats not the title but close. Its up to ping to give it to you or not though.


----------



## Tanas (Aug 3, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Army of Darkness then


----------



## Pizzaroo (Aug 3, 2008)

The number 23?


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 3, 2008)

CODE
Score table

Player                              Points
--------------------------------------------
p1ngpong                            1
R4man18                            1
Tanas                              1






			
				Tanas said:
			
		

> Evil Dead 3?


Correct Evil Dead 3 army of darkness!


----------



## Man18 (Aug 3, 2008)

since Evil Dead was never in the orig title of Army of Darkness i was a bit concerned. 

ALSO ED4 (or a remake of ED) is in the makes. I read about ED4 being a sequel but they may actually just remake the first one or even as a prequel to the first movie with bruce as the arch that started the whole cabin thing.


----------



## Tanas (Aug 3, 2008)

Shouldn't be to hard.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 3, 2008)

Zombie flesh eaters?


----------



## Man18 (Aug 3, 2008)

That was fast


if you knew it. takes like a min to find the title by googling.


----------



## Tanas (Aug 3, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Zombie flesh eaters?



Yep


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 3, 2008)

CODE
Score table

Player                              Points
--------------------------------------------
p1ngpong                           2
R4man18                            1
Tanas                              1


----------



## liquidsword (Aug 3, 2008)

the shining


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 3, 2008)

CODE
Score table

Player                              Points
--------------------------------------------
p1ngpong                           2
R4man18                            1
Tanas                              1
liquidsword                        1


correct


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 3, 2008)

liquidsword said:
			
		

> the shining



Your turn to post a screen of a movie man!


----------



## Tanas (Aug 3, 2008)

I'll wait til later.


----------



## liquidsword (Aug 3, 2008)

ahh sorry it took me so long i had to run around town for a second i didnt know it went for who the winner was hehe


----------



## greyhound (Aug 3, 2008)

post your film, liquidsword.

tanas, save that shot for your turn. It's 12 hours then you can post an image on someone's behalf


----------



## liquidsword (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## liquidsword (Aug 3, 2008)

HeHe old school guys good luck


----------



## greyhound (Aug 3, 2008)

bit creepy, to be honest. I know it's a horror theme but we still have to respect the forum rules


----------



## Tanas (Aug 3, 2008)

greyhound said:
			
		

> bit creepy, to be honest. I know it's a horror theme but we still have to respect the forum rules



Anyone who finds that pic distrubing is very sad... but I can tell you for a fact that there will be some of these people out there on gbatemp.


----------



## greyhound (Aug 3, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> greyhound said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know there are young members so you have to draw the line somewhere. I'm just trying to stop it before it begins, all I can do is warn people.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 3, 2008)

The Brood?


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm ten year old and I find the picture creepy and gross but its okay


----------



## liquidsword (Aug 4, 2008)

nope guess again

*Posts merged*

and sorry for the gruesomeness


----------



## greyhound (Aug 4, 2008)

hint please


----------



## Pizzaroo (Aug 4, 2008)

O SHI- WTF IS THAT?!


----------



## Austinz (Aug 4, 2008)

Slither?


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 4, 2008)

Um is it Society?


----------



## liquidsword (Aug 4, 2008)

Hint** B***ET*A*E


and its a movie where a monster is in a common item thats found in peoples laundy rooms i guess sometimes wicker or plastic.


----------



## greyhound (Aug 4, 2008)

basketcase?


----------



## Tanas (Aug 4, 2008)

greyhound said:
			
		

> basketcase?



Very close, its Basket case 3.


----------



## liquidsword (Aug 5, 2008)

ding ding ding you are right there buddy i was going to put another picture up but i didnt wanna make it that easy. lol well now that round took two days lol. who does score and when does the next round start. I don't know how to do the forum code thingy


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 5, 2008)

liquidsword said:
			
		

> ding ding ding you are right there buddy i was going to put another picture up but i didnt wanna make it that easy. lol well now that round took two days lol. who does score and when does the next round start. I don't know how to do the forum code thingy



You're supposed to add a point to Tanas' score, I wouldn't worry too much about forum code just do a straight text score list usng copy + paste and then it's Tanas' go.  The round doesn't end for a while yet.


----------



## greyhound (Aug 5, 2008)

well done, tanas. Your turn

CODE
Score table

Player                             Points
--------------------------------------------
p1ngpong                             2
Tanas                                2
R4man18                              1
liquidsword                          1


----------



## Tanas (Aug 5, 2008)

This was one of my faves when I was a kid.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 5, 2008)

Rasputin The Mad Monk?


----------



## Tanas (Aug 5, 2008)

HA HA! nope


----------



## Man18 (Aug 5, 2008)

liquidsword said:
			
		

> HeHe old school guys good luck


92 is in no way old school.

I know the movie but dont know the exact name. Im googleing like crazy.

It looks like the movie with the lizard alien that has to keep changing heads.


----------



## Tanas (Aug 5, 2008)

Like it or not here's a clue... CHU CHU


----------



## greyhound (Aug 6, 2008)

another clue is needed


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 6, 2008)

Is the film Horror Express 1972?


----------



## Tanas (Aug 6, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Is the film Horror Express 1972?



Correct 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 would you have got it without the clue?


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 6, 2008)

CODE
Score table

Player                             Points
--------------------------------------------
p1ngpong                             3
Tanas                                2
R4man18                              1
liquidsword                          1






			
				Tanas said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol nope, after you said CHU CHU I looked up horror films set on trains!

Next image






Nice easy one!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 6, 2008)

Candyman?


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 6, 2008)

CODE
Score table

Player                             Points
--------------------------------------------
p1ngpong                             3
Tanas                                2
R4man18                              1
liquidsword                          1
TrolleyDave                          1







			
				TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Candyman?



Correct!


----------



## greyhound (Aug 6, 2008)

...and he's on the board where he belongs


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## greyhound (Aug 6, 2008)

manhunter?


----------



## Tanas (Aug 6, 2008)

Warlock The Armageddon


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 6, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Warlock The Armageddon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tanas (Aug 6, 2008)

An easy on for ya.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 6, 2008)

American werewolf in london?


----------



## Tanas (Aug 6, 2008)

No wrong.

only messing, correct.
An easy on for ya.








```
Score table

PlayerÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Points
--------------------------------------------
p1ngpongÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 4
TanasÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ3
R4man18ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ1
liquidswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ1
TrolleyDaveÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ1
```


----------



## greyhound (Aug 6, 2008)

you forgot the scores


----------



## Tanas (Aug 6, 2008)

score updated.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 6, 2008)

Next film


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 6, 2008)

Killer Klowns From Outer Space!


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 6, 2008)

Correct! Wow that was fast!



```
Score table

PlayerÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Points
--------------------------------------------
p1ngpongÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 4
TanasÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ3
R4man18ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ1
liquidswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ1
TrolleyDaveÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ2
```
[/quote]


----------



## Tanas (Aug 6, 2008)

I've got to get that movie.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 6, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Correct! Wow that was fast!
> 
> One of my favourite movies of all time!
> 
> QUOTE(Tanas @ Aug 6 2008, 10:25 PM) I've got to get that movie.



You should, it's class.  It's your typical B-movie horror plotline but it's got lot's of cool touches.






There's two names I'll accept for this movie.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 7, 2008)

Clue : It stars Rupert Everett.


----------



## Tanas (Aug 7, 2008)

Cemetery Man?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 7, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Cemetery Man?
> 
> Correct! I also would have taken Dellamorte Dellamore.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tanas (Aug 7, 2008)

Here you go.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 7, 2008)

Is it the Tobe Hooper masterpiece Lifeforce?


----------



## Tanas (Aug 7, 2008)

Correct!!
I haven't seen it years, I'm going to have to watch it again.


```
Score table

PlayerÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Points
--------------------------------------------
p1ngpongÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 4
TanasÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ4
TrolleyDaveÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ3
R4man18ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ1
liquidswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ1
```


Come on! we need more than just five players...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## Tanas (Aug 8, 2008)

Night of the Living Dead 1968


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 8, 2008)

Correct!


```
Score table

PlayerÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Points
--------------------------------------------
TanasÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ5
p1ngpongÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 4
TrolleyDaveÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ3
R4man18ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ1
liquidswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ1
```


----------



## greyhound (Aug 8, 2008)

we need some suggestions for the theme of the next round, one of you guys will most probably be judging.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=98698


----------



## greyhound (Aug 9, 2008)

anyone can post a new image, Tanas has taken too long.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 9, 2008)

the clue is there

how can u lot be so goood?!?


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 9, 2008)

bad dreams ?


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 9, 2008)

u r right


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 9, 2008)

in that case 





I swear it seemed like a good idea


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 9, 2008)

It looks like part of the poster for Childs Play 2.


----------



## greyhound (Aug 9, 2008)

Read the rules before you play...

Scores as of holaitsme's successful guess

CODEScore table

Player                            Points
--------------------------------------------
Tanas                                5
p1ngpong                             4
TrolleyDave                          3
R4man18                              1
liquidsword                          1
holaitsme                            1


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 10, 2008)

@holaitsme:
is that "chucky"


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 10, 2008)

well TrolleyDave got it right.


----------



## greyhound (Aug 10, 2008)

let the game continue. Go, TrolleyDave, go!

Score table

Tanas -            5
p1ngpong   -    4
TrolleyDave  -   4
R4man18    -    1
liquidsword   -   1
holaitsme    -    1

screw the codebox, it's annoying


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## tomqman (Aug 10, 2008)

Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 10, 2008)

tomqman said:
			
		

> Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer



Correct!

*Score table*

Tanas - 5
p1ngpong - 4
TrolleyDave - 4
R4man18 - 1
liquidsword - 1
holaitsme - 1
*tomqman - 1*


----------



## Hit (Aug 10, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Night of the Living Dead 1968


I hope chitchatting is allowed
I saw that movies ones on TV
And really it is one of the better horror movies I have seen
Better then the ones I see now, even tough it is so old and grey


----------



## Kramzy (Aug 10, 2008)

a hard one for you


----------



## tomqman (Aug 10, 2008)

*Kramzy you need to correctly guess a movie to post an new movie*

not just take a turn when you want


----------



## slightlyaskew (Aug 10, 2008)

Blair Witch Project.

As I'm 99.9% certain, I'll tak the liberty of posting this;


----------



## tomqman (Aug 10, 2008)

slightlyaskew said:
			
		

> Blair Witch Project?
> Correct!
> 
> CODEScore table
> ...


----------



## Kramzy (Aug 10, 2008)

the faculty?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 10, 2008)

Invasion Of The Body Snatchers (Abel Ferrarra version)?


----------



## slightlyaskew (Aug 10, 2008)

nope. its older than that ...


----------



## liquidsword (Aug 11, 2008)

i spit on your grave


----------



## Tanas (Aug 11, 2008)

Shivers?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 11, 2008)

Invasion of the Body Snatchers (Philip Kaufman version)?


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 11, 2008)

http://wileywiggins.blogspot.com/2007/06/i...ly-3rd-945.html
so trolley is right?


----------



## greyhound (Aug 11, 2008)

24 hours has passed since he last responded. Seems a bit weird that he wouldn't give you it the first time around (it's exactly the same name), so that makes me unsure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I'd like people to confirm their own movies and if not we boot them from the game and start again. I think it's a good way of finding out who actually read the rules


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 11, 2008)

greyhound said:
			
		

> 24 hours has passed since he last responded. Seems a bit weird that he wouldn't give you it the first time around (it's exactly the same name), so that makes me unsure
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like a good idea.  Want me to carry the game on?


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 11, 2008)

Go for it TrolleyDave.

Maybe next time around there can be a "judge" of sorts who holds the film names (and perhaps sits out the round).


----------



## greyhound (Aug 11, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> greyhound said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



go for it


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 11, 2008)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Go for it TrolleyDave.
> 
> Maybe next time around there can be a "judge" of sorts who holds the film names (and perhaps sits out the round).



That's a damn good idea.  How about the person posting the pic tells the prevous poster what he's posted and the previous poster can't guess.  Means no-one has to sit out for a whole round and there's always somebody with the answer like FAST says.

Anyway, next pic :


----------



## Tanas (Aug 12, 2008)

poltergeist 2



			
				TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> FAST6191 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very good idea


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 12, 2008)

Correct!

*Score table*

*Tanas - 6*
p1ngpong - 4
TrolleyDave - 4
R4man18 - 1
liquidsword - 1
holaitsme - 1
tomqman - 1
slightlyaskew - 1


----------



## Tanas (Aug 12, 2008)

This one should be a piece of cake.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 12, 2008)

Well as no-one else has had a try at this one I wll.  Tanas will verify that he didn't tell me the answer.

I reckon it's Phantasm, it's hard to tell if it's 1 or 2 so I'm gonna go with the first one.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 12, 2008)

actually is phantasm 3:lord of dead


----------



## Tanas (Aug 12, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> actually is phantasm 3:lord of dead



Correct!


Score table

Tanas - 6
p1ngpong - 4
TrolleyDave - 4
R4man18 - 1
liquidsword - 1
holaitsme - 1
tomqman - 1
slightlyaskew - 1 
DarkRey - 1

Sorry TrolleyDave for not telling you the title, I forgot all about that.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If we are now playing by the new posting rule, DarkRey you have to tell me the name of the Movie that you've posted.

Post your pic


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 12, 2008)

okey by the new rule i've to tell the previus user about the movie that i posted?right?


----------



## tomqman (Aug 12, 2008)

halloween


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 12, 2008)

u r right!!
the scorebord is:

Tanas - 6
p1ngpong - 4
TrolleyDave - 4
R4man18 - 1
liquidsword - 1
holaitsme - 1
*tomqman - 2*
slightlyaskew - 1 
DarkRey - 1

ur turn


----------



## tomqman (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## greyhound (Aug 13, 2008)

hint please


----------



## tomqman (Aug 13, 2008)

made in 2006
the name of the movie is a class A drug(in the uk)


----------



## Tanas (Aug 13, 2008)

Shrooms?


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 13, 2008)

yep
ur answer is right

SHROOMS

*Tanas - 7*
p1ngpong - 4
TrolleyDave - 4
R4man18 - 1
liquidsword - 1
holaitsme - 1
tomqman - 2
slightlyaskew - 1 
DarkRey - 1

is ur turn now
and dont forget to PM the answer to Tonqman


----------



## Tanas (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## geunt (Aug 13, 2008)

master of horror  Dance Of The Dead ?


----------



## Tanas (Aug 13, 2008)

Nope, thats not it.


----------



## harryjon35 (Aug 13, 2008)

Zombie Strippers


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 13, 2008)

The Excorcist?


----------



## thieves like us (Aug 13, 2008)

I think that harryjon35 has it correct.

great movie


----------



## Tanas (Aug 13, 2008)

harryjon35 said:
			
		

> Zombie Strippers


Correct!

Tanas - 7
p1ngpong - 4
TrolleyDave - 4
R4man18 - 1
liquidsword - 1
holaitsme - 1
tomqman - 2
slightlyaskew - 1 
DarkRey - 1
*harryjon35* - 1

Your turn


----------



## harryjon35 (Aug 13, 2008)

hint: both words from the title are in the picture.


----------



## tomqman (Aug 13, 2008)

black sheep


----------



## harryjon35 (Aug 13, 2008)

you're fast ... and right. it's your turn.


Score

Tanas - 7
p1ngpong - 4
TrolleyDave - 4
R4man18 - 1
liquidsword - 1
holaitsme - 1
tomqman - 3
slightlyaskew - 1
DarkRey - 1
harryjon35 - 1


----------



## tomqman (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 13, 2008)

Wrong Turn 2?


----------



## tomqman (Aug 13, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Wrong Turn 2?


correct

Score

Tanas - 7
*TrolleyDave - 5*
p1ngpong - 4
tomqman - 3
R4man18 - 1
liquidsword - 1
holaitsme - 1
slightlyaskew - 1
DarkRey - 1
harryjon35 - 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 13, 2008)

Henry Rollins FTW!


----------



## Tanas (Aug 14, 2008)

English title "The Stendhal's Syndrome"
Italian title "La Sindrome di Stendhal"

You really pic some obscure movies


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 14, 2008)

Correct!  Dario Argento isn't obscure!  He's a massively famous horror writer/director!

*Score*

*Tanas - 8*
TrolleyDave - 5
p1ngpong - 4
tomqman - 3
R4man18 - 1
liquidsword - 1
holaitsme - 1
slightlyaskew - 1
DarkRey - 1
harryjon35 - 1


----------



## Tanas (Aug 14, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Correct!  Dario Argento isn't obscure!  He's a massively famous horror writer/director!


Yeah if you're an Italian, but I must admit I did like Demons 2 when I was a kid.

Anyway on with the next movie.


----------



## Tanas (Aug 14, 2008)

I've changed the picture to make it easier, same movie though.


----------



## Catlubber (Aug 15, 2008)

from dusk till dawn? perhaps?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Catlubber said:
			
		

> from dusk till dawn? perhaps?



Nope.


----------



## greyhound (Aug 15, 2008)

hint please


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

It's a very cool and original vampire movie.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 15, 2008)

which year was released?
John Carpenter's: Vampires?


----------



## greyhound (Aug 15, 2008)

hes already given us a hint


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> John Carpenter's: Vampires?



Nope.


----------



## WildWon (Aug 15, 2008)

Thats not Revamped, is it?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Nope sorry mate.

EDIT : Here's another hint (hope you don't mind Tanas) : Think camper vans.


----------



## Szyslak (Aug 15, 2008)

Near Dark?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Near Dark?








Good to see you back in the game!  Don't forget to tell Tanas the answer to the still you post in case you're not around when people are guessing.

*Score*

Tanas - 8
TrolleyDave - 5
p1ngpong - 4
tomqman - 3
R4man18 - 1
liquidsword - 1
holaitsme - 1
slightlyaskew - 1
DarkRey - 1
harryjon35 - 1
*Szyslak : 1*


----------



## Tanas (Aug 15, 2008)

Correct!
I can't believe it took so long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your turn mate, and dont forget to pm me the answer


----------



## Szyslak (Aug 15, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Good to see you back in the game!


Thanks mate!  I've had a lot going on, but I'm back with guns blazin.  Glad this genre / month idea got rolling.    

Next flic:


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Damn, I'm sure I know that.  Is it Village of the Damned?


----------



## Szyslak (Aug 15, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Damn, I'm sure I know that.  Is it Village of the Damned?


Nope, sorry.


----------



## Catlubber (Aug 15, 2008)

the birds? eh?


----------



## Tanas (Aug 15, 2008)

The Birds is Correct!!!

*Score*

Tanas - 8
TrolleyDave - 5
p1ngpong - 4
tomqman - 3
R4man18 - 1
liquidsword - 1
holaitsme - 1
slightlyaskew - 1
DarkRey - 1
harryjon35 - 1
Szyslak : 1
*Catlubber - 1*

Your turn now, and dont forget to pm Szyslak the answer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Szyslak (Aug 15, 2008)

Catlubber said:
			
		

> the birds? eh?


Correct!  And welcome to GBAtemp!

In case you don't know, now you're supposed to post a new movie, and PM me the answer.

*Score*

Tanas - 8
TrolleyDave - 5
p1ngpong - 4
tomqman - 3
R4man18 - 1
liquidsword - 1
holaitsme - 1
slightlyaskew - 1
DarkRey - 1
harryjon35 - 1
Szyslak : 1
*Catlubber : 1*

Edit: Woops, a little late.  Thanks for covering Tanas.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Edit: Woops, a little late.  Thanks for covering Tanas.



There'll probably be some of that til we get used to the 2 people having the answer but it definitely helps keep the game running smoother.  

Nice one FAST for the suggestion.


----------



## Catlubber (Aug 16, 2008)

how bout somthing you could probably google.


----------



## Szyslak (Aug 16, 2008)

lol, the downside of the "PM the previous poster" rule.

Low hanging fruit remains un-picked.


----------



## harryjon35 (Aug 16, 2008)

From dusk till dawn


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 16, 2008)

come on dude!!! tell the answer!!! 
for me thats the right answer
google "dusk till dawn"


----------



## Szyslak (Aug 16, 2008)

harryjon35 said:
			
		

> From dusk till dawn


No sign of Catlubber, so:  *You're correct!*

Doesn't hurt that the movie title is in the name of the image file.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Score*

Tanas : 8
TrolleyDave : 5
p1ngpong : 4
tomqman : 3
*harryjon35 : 2*
R4man18 : 1
liquidsword : 1
holaitsme : 1
slightlyaskew : 1
DarkRey : 1
Szyslak : 1
Catlubber : 1


----------



## harryjon35 (Aug 16, 2008)

recent one, i guess some of you saw it recently.


----------



## Tanas (Aug 16, 2008)

The Ruins?


----------



## harryjon35 (Aug 16, 2008)

Correct

Score

Tanas : 9
TrolleyDave : 5
p1ngpong : 4
tomqman : 3
harryjon35 : 2
R4man18 : 1
liquidsword : 1
holaitsme : 1
slightlyaskew : 1
DarkRey : 1
Szyslak : 1
Catlubber : 1


----------



## Tanas (Aug 16, 2008)

Next movie.


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 16, 2008)

Slither?


----------



## Tanas (Aug 16, 2008)

Slither is the Correct answer!

Score

*Tanas : 9*
TrolleyDave : 5
p1ngpong : 4
tomqman : 3
harryjon35 : 2
R4man18 : 1
liquidsword : 1
holaitsme : 1
slightlyaskew : 1
DarkRey : 1
Szyslak : 1
Catlubber : 1 
*podunk1269 : 1*

Your turn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dont forget to PM me the answer.


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## Tanas (Aug 16, 2008)

I think that clues will be needed before anyone gets this one, but who knows I might be wrong


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 16, 2008)

"At first I found it hard to believe that my father was Japanese, and that I was part-Japanese. But that would explain why I've always had these strange, non-American urges to work very hard, save money, and live without credit cards." 


your hint sir


makes it really easy


----------



## Tanas (Aug 17, 2008)

That might have made it a little to easy


----------



## Szyslak (Aug 17, 2008)

The Toxic Avenger, Part II


----------



## Tanas (Aug 17, 2008)

The Toxic Avenger, Part II is the Correct answer!

Score

Tanas : 9
TrolleyDave : 5
p1ngpong : 4
tomqman : 3
harryjon35 : 2
R4man18 : 1
liquidsword : 1
holaitsme : 1
slightlyaskew : 1
DarkRey : 1
*Szyslak : 2*
Catlubber : 1 
*podunk1269 : 1*

Would you have still got it without the clue?


----------



## Szyslak (Aug 17, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Would you have still got it without the clue?


Honestly, no.  Not from that screen cap.

Next up:


----------



## Tanas (Aug 17, 2008)

Pet Semetary


----------



## Szyslak (Aug 17, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Pet Semetary


Correct!

*Score*

*Tanas : 10*
TrolleyDave : 5
p1ngpong : 4
tomqman : 3
harryjon35 : 2
Szyslak : 2
R4man18 : 1
liquidsword : 1
holaitsme : 1
slightlyaskew : 1
DarkRey : 1
Catlubber : 1
podunk1269 : 1


----------



## Tanas (Aug 17, 2008)

Next pic.


----------



## Catlubber (Aug 17, 2008)

is that perhaps "Tremors" ?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 17, 2008)

The Stand?


----------



## Tanas (Aug 17, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> The Stand?



Yep, sure is.


Score.

*Tanas : 10*
*TrolleyDave : 6*
p1ngpong : 4
tomqman : 3
harryjon35 : 2
Szyslak : 2
R4man18 : 1
liquidsword : 1
holaitsme : 1
slightlyaskew : 1
DarkRey : 1
Catlubber : 1
podunk1269 : 1

Next


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 17, 2008)

Trashcan Man! Loved the movie, loved the book more obviously but for a TV movie it did a pretty good job.  The guy who played Randall Flagg was perfect.


----------



## harryjon35 (Aug 17, 2008)

The Stand?


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 17, 2008)

When A Stranger Calls ?




			
				Tanas said:
			
		

> The Ruins?


is this movie any good? scary or not?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 17, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> When A Stranger Calls ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ding Ding Ding!

*Score.*

Tanas : 10
TrolleyDave : 6
p1ngpong : 4
tomqman : 3
harryjon35 : 2
Szyslak : 2
*DarkRey : 2*
R4man18 : 1
liquidsword : 1
holaitsme : 1
slightlyaskew : 1
Catlubber : 1
podunk1269 : 1

I've only seen about half of it but The Ruins looked pretty good.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 17, 2008)

woot-woot 
here is mine!! little bit harder.




god dammit this guy had a bad make-up


----------



## Tanas (Aug 17, 2008)

Monster on the Campus ?


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 17, 2008)

```
Score.

Tanas : 11
TrolleyDave : 6
p1ngpong : 4
tomqman : 3
harryjon35 : 2
Szyslak : 2
DarkRey : 2
R4man18 : 1
liquidsword : 1
holaitsme : 1
slightlyaskew : 1
Catlubber : 1
podunk1269 : 1
```

god dammit u r right!!
how did u find the answer?


----------



## Tanas (Aug 17, 2008)

The shirt was a dead gave away, plus a little bit of help from Google 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Next film.




This film put the shits up me when I was a kid.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 17, 2008)

Legend of Hell House?


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 17, 2008)

Score.

Tanas : 11
*TrolleyDave : 7*
p1ngpong : 4
tomqman : 3
harryjon35 : 2
Szyslak : 2
DarkRey : 2
R4man18 : 1
liquidsword : 1
holaitsme : 1
slightlyaskew : 1
Catlubber : 1
podunk1269 : 1

yep thats the answer
is ur turn now


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 17, 2008)

LOHH is one of my favourite movies, and so is this one :


----------



## Tanas (Aug 17, 2008)

Poltergeist


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 17, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Poltergeist



Correct!

*Score.*

*Tanas : 12*
TrolleyDave : 7
p1ngpong : 4
tomqman : 3
harryjon35 : 2
Szyslak : 2
DarkRey : 2
R4man18 : 1
liquidsword : 1
holaitsme : 1
slightlyaskew : 1
Catlubber : 1
podunk1269 : 1

Sorry DarkRey for forgetting to send you the answer.


----------



## Tanas (Aug 17, 2008)

Sorry for the lateness.

On with the next picture.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 18, 2008)

which year?


----------



## Tanas (Aug 18, 2008)

The year is 1988.


----------



## Szyslak (Aug 18, 2008)

Is that a re-make of "The Blob"?


----------



## Tanas (Aug 18, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Is that a re-make of "The Blob"?


Correct!


Score.
*Tanas : 12*
TrolleyDave : 7
p1ngpong : 4
tomqman : 3
harryjon35 : 2
*Szyslak : 3*
DarkRey : 2
R4man18 : 1
liquidsword : 1
holaitsme : 1
slightlyaskew : 1
Catlubber : 1
podunk1269 : 1


----------



## Szyslak (Aug 18, 2008)

Apologies in advance to anyone offended by pointy nipples:


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 18, 2008)

Feast?

Edit: I may not be around for a couple of hours and as the screen is on the imdb page (I recognised the film but could not place the name):
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0426459/

I am going to go. Szyslak will have the name. Apologies also for the screwed up aspect ratio, PNG (hopefully not too big) and a it is a really awful transfer to DVD.
Picture:


----------



## Szyslak (Aug 18, 2008)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Feast?
> 
> Edit: I may not be around for a couple of hours and as the screen is on the imdb page (I recognised the film but could not place the name):
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0426459/
> ...


Feast is indeed the correct answer.

Score

Tanas : 12
TrolleyDave : 7
p1ngpong : 4
tomqman : 3
Szyslak : 3
harryjon35 : 2
DarkRey : 2
R4man18 : 1
liquidsword : 1
holaitsme : 1
slightlyaskew : 1
Catlubber : 1
podunk1269 : 1
*FAST6191 : 1*


----------



## greyhound (Aug 18, 2008)

feast was awful


----------



## Szyslak (Aug 19, 2008)

greyhound said:
			
		

> feast was awful








  Excellent judging.

It really was pretty bad.  I only watched it because I had seen the project greenlight series.


----------



## Tanas (Aug 19, 2008)

Wild Zero

I'm defo going to have to watch this one as well.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 19, 2008)

Correct Tanas
Score

Tanas : 13
TrolleyDave : 7
p1ngpong : 4
tomqman : 3
Szyslak : 3
harryjon35 : 2
DarkRey : 2
R4man18 : 1
liquidsword : 1
holaitsme : 1
slightlyaskew : 1
Catlubber : 1
podunk1269 : 1
FAST6191 : 1


----------



## Tanas (Aug 19, 2008)

Next.






This is one terrible movie.


----------



## ENDscape (Aug 19, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Next.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know what you did last summer??


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 19, 2008)

i cant even remember what i did last summer so how can u remember what i did last summer?


----------



## Tanas (Aug 19, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You wouldn't want to remember this movie.


Score

*Tanas : 13*
TrolleyDave : 7
p1ngpong : 4
tomqman : 3
Szyslak : 3
harryjon35 : 2
DarkRey : 2
R4man18 : 1
liquidsword : 1
holaitsme : 1
slightlyaskew : 1
Catlubber : 1
podunk1269 : 1
FAST6191 : 1 
*ENDscape : 1*

ENDscape, your turn now mate, dont forget to PM me the answer.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 20, 2008)

next?!?!?!


----------



## greyhound (Aug 20, 2008)

someone post a new image, he had enough time


----------



## ENDscape (Aug 20, 2008)

greyhound said:
			
		

> someone post a new image, he had enough time



Sorry guys i have work after i had posted my answer. So i left and couldnt post a new one so  someone should take over for me because i have work today too :S . And sorry for the delay.


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 20, 2008)

there you go

Hint for hobo's it only cost a dollar


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 20, 2008)

Edit: must remember to hit refresh before posting.

Just for giggles until this gets resolved. I will be around so no need to PM anyone. One of the most disturbing films I have ever seen (actually this scene probably rates as one of the highest for me but I decided against posting a more lurid shot).

re: feast. As a popcorn horror film it satisfied which is far more than can be said for a lot of things.... *glares at last 2 "of the dead" films*.






Edit 2: I have seen that film but I can not even remember anything associated with it right now as I did for feast.


----------



## greyhound (Aug 20, 2008)

*closes floodgates

one at a time please


----------



## m-dog (Aug 20, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Next.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oke...was this supossed to be a horror tittle?i thought it was a commedy


----------



## Tanas (Aug 20, 2008)

podunk1269 said:
			
		

> there you go
> 
> Hint for hobo's it only cost a dollar



I had already worked out the movie even before you sent me the PM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@m-dog, it was a horror not a comedy.


----------



## Szyslak (Aug 20, 2008)

Street Trash


----------



## Tanas (Aug 20, 2008)

Correct!


Score

Tanas : 13
TrolleyDave : 7
p1ngpong : 4
tomqman : 3
*Szyslak : 4*
harryjon35 : 2
DarkRey : 2
R4man18 : 1
liquidsword : 1
holaitsme : 1
slightlyaskew : 1
Catlubber : 1
*podunk1269 : 1*
FAST6191 : 1 
ENDscape : 1


----------



## Szyslak (Aug 20, 2008)

Ahhhh Street Trash.  Will modern cinema ever again reach the high standards you have set?

Next up:


----------



## Tanas (Aug 20, 2008)

Rosemary's baby


----------



## Szyslak (Aug 20, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Rosemary's baby


Correct!  A bit too easy for a film vet, I suppose.

*Score*

*Tanas : 14*
TrolleyDave : 7
p1ngpong : 4
Szyslak : 4
tomqman : 3
harryjon35 : 2
DarkRey : 2
R4man18 : 1
liquidsword : 1
holaitsme : 1
slightlyaskew : 1
Catlubber : 1
podunk1269 : 1
FAST6191 : 1
ENDscape : 1


----------



## Tanas (Aug 20, 2008)

Szyslak, I was going to use that film myself.

Next film.




Pretty easy.


----------



## Tanas (Aug 21, 2008)

Heres a clue: Your life could be at risk if this person was your mate.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 21, 2008)

Deadly Friend?


----------



## Tanas (Aug 21, 2008)

deadly Friend is Correct!

Score

*Tanas : 14*
*TrolleyDave : 8*
p1ngpong : 4
Szyslak : 4
tomqman : 3
harryjon35 : 2
DarkRey : 2
R4man18 : 1
liquidsword : 1
holaitsme : 1
slightlyaskew : 1
Catlubber : 1
podunk1269 : 1
FAST6191 : 1
ENDscape : 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 21, 2008)

This one should be pretty easy.


----------



## Tanas (Aug 21, 2008)

It is, it took me 5 minutes to get it.


----------



## Szyslak (Aug 21, 2008)

I believe that screen cap is from the movie _Cujo_.

I also believe that is a still image of the lovely actress Dee Wallace.

I also believe that they are trapped in a Ford Pinto, one of the finest vehicles ever assembled. 

I believe I have no idea why I am writing this way...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 21, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> I believe that screen cap is from the movie _Cujo_.
> 
> I also believe that is a still image of the lovely actress Dee Wallace.
> 
> ...



I believe you are correct on all counts.

*Score*

Tanas : 14
TrolleyDave : 7
*Szyslak : 5*
p1ngpong : 4
tomqman : 3
harryjon35 : 2
DarkRey : 2
R4man18 : 1
liquidsword : 1
holaitsme : 1
slightlyaskew : 1
Catlubber : 1
podunk1269 : 1
FAST6191 : 1
ENDscape : 1


----------



## Szyslak (Aug 21, 2008)

Next instant classic:


----------



## Szyslak (Aug 21, 2008)

A quick hint before I leave for the weekend.  Hopefully TrolleyDave will cover for me on the answer.

This movie actually had a few big name actors, and was quite hyped at the time, but ended up not being very good.

And there was rain.  Lots and lots of rain.


----------



## greyhound (Aug 22, 2008)

TO WHOM IT MAY CONCERN:

hints please


----------



## WildWon (Aug 22, 2008)

IDENTITY!!!

EDIT: I just wish i would have seen this picture before the hints.


----------



## Tanas (Aug 23, 2008)

Never seen it nor heard of it.


----------



## WildWon (Aug 23, 2008)

John Cusack flick. IMDB Clicky

I enjoyed this one, actually. I mean, its not a great rewatch, but its a hell of a ride that first time.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 23, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> IDENTITY!!!
> 
> EDIT: I just wish i would have seen this picture before the hints.



Correct good sir!

*Score*

Tanas : 14
TrolleyDave : 7
Szyslak : 5
p1ngpong : 4
tomqman : 3
harryjon35 : 2
DarkRey : 2
R4man18 : 1
liquidsword : 1
holaitsme : 1
slightlyaskew : 1
Catlubber : 1
podunk1269 : 1
FAST6191 : 1
ENDscape : 1
WildWon : 1


----------



## WildWon (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 23, 2008)

The Stuff?


----------



## Szyslak (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry guys, WildWon didn't PM me the answer, so I can't help out with the answer or clues.


----------



## WildWon (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh shit. Sorry guys.

Lets just say this movie had one of the most messed up twist-endings i've ever seen. And i've seen some weird stuff.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 25, 2008)

I need a better hint damn you! Is it a Troma movie?


----------



## WildWon (Aug 25, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I need a better hint damn you! Is it a Troma movie?



Hehe no. Its actually quite a classic of sorts. Its the first of a series of movies.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 25, 2008)

Sleepaway Camp?


----------



## WildWon (Aug 25, 2008)

And there it is! 
Sleepaway Camp is the answer.
This scene made me laugh so hard.

*Score*

Tanas : 14
*TrolleyDave : 8*
Szyslak : 5
p1ngpong : 4
tomqman : 3
harryjon35 : 2
DarkRey : 2
R4man18 : 1
liquidsword : 1
holaitsme : 1
slightlyaskew : 1
Catlubber : 1
podunk1269 : 1
FAST6191 : 1
ENDscape : 1
WildWon : 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 25, 2008)

I knew I'd seen that crazy old geezer somewhere before!

Next up :


----------



## WildWon (Aug 25, 2008)

The Good Son?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 25, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> The Good Son?



That was a damned good movie (I actually enjoyed watching Mucauley Culkin *shudder*), but no.  It's older than that, but it is about a son.


----------



## WildWon (Aug 25, 2008)

Ya see, this one is really buggin me, because i KNOW i've seen it. The scene is VERY familiar, and i just can't place it. Its buggin the hell out of me! (but i don't want any clues lol like, at all. heh)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 25, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Ya see, this one is really buggin me, because i KNOW i've seen it. The scene is VERY familiar, and i just can't place it. Its buggin the hell out of me! (but i don't want any clues lol like, at all. heh)



Heheh that's exactly how I felt when I saw your pic!


----------



## ENDscape (Aug 26, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I knew I'd seen that crazy old geezer somewhere before!
> 
> Next up :



I remember watching this in high school in one of my class where the teacher watches random movies...I cant remember the title though


----------



## WildWon (Aug 26, 2008)

Yea, its still messing with me. Can we get a clue or somethin now? (yup, i'm giving up on the "Its RIGHT there!!!" mentality. I need help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 26, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Yea, its still messing with me. Can we get a clue or somethin now? (yup, i'm giving up on the "Its RIGHT there!!!" mentality. I need help
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lmao!  CLUE : It's not Jesus it's...


----------



## Tanas (Aug 26, 2008)

Omen II


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 26, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Omen II



Is that your final answer?  Cos if it is you're correct.

*Score*

*Tanas : 15*
TrolleyDave : 8
Szyslak : 5
p1ngpong : 4
tomqman : 3
harryjon35 : 2
DarkRey : 2
R4man18 : 1
liquidsword : 1
holaitsme : 1
slightlyaskew : 1
Catlubber : 1
podunk1269 : 1
FAST6191 : 1
ENDscape : 1
WildWon : 1


----------



## WildWon (Aug 26, 2008)

DAMNIT! I knew that.


----------



## Tanas (Aug 26, 2008)

This movie still is from a massively famous horror writer/director!


----------



## WildWon (Aug 26, 2008)

Haven't seen it yet, but is this Diary Of The Dead?


----------



## Tanas (Aug 26, 2008)

Nope its not the awful Diary of the Dead.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 26, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Nope its not the awful Diary of the Dead.



Diary of the Dead would have been an OK movie if they hadn't have tried to pass it off as canon in the Dead series.  It had some good ideas but the fact that it's supposed to be the outbreak of the living dead and happens 30 years after Night just killed it, plus George A Romero needs to bring back Savini as a real blood and guts f/x max instead of that shitey CGI everyone uses now.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 27, 2008)

night of the living dead(1990)?


----------



## Tanas (Aug 27, 2008)

Its not night of the living dead (1990).


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 28, 2008)

any hint on year? 90s or 80s?


----------



## Curley5959 (Aug 28, 2008)

Is it 'Dawn of the Dead (1978)'???


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 28, 2008)

Nope, not Dawn Of The Dead.

Hint : It's by a famous Italian director (and was heeeavily censored for the UK originally)

(Hope you don't mind me posting this Tanas mate)


----------



## Curley5959 (Aug 28, 2008)

The Mask of Satan???


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 28, 2008)

No sorry, way newer than that.  During the period when Italian horrors are considered "classics" (or video nasties if you live in the UK).


----------



## Szyslak (Aug 28, 2008)

Man, I need to watch more Italian horror movies.

Image search results have been much more pleasant than expected.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 28, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Man, I need to watch more Italian horror movies.
> 
> Image search results have been much more pleasant than expected.



lol That's why I didn't give the name of the director! If no-body gets it in an hour or so and Tanas doesn't do it I'll post another clue.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 28, 2008)

Zombie 3(le Notti del terrore)? by Andrea Bianchi in 1981 
god dammit cant fint that image on google


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 28, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> Zombie 3(le Notti del terrore)? by Andrea Bianchi in 1981
> god dammit cant fint that image on google



No sorry, newer than that, but damn I'd forgotten I'd even watched that movie.  It is probably the single worst zombie movie in zombie movie history.


----------



## Szyslak (Aug 28, 2008)

Is your avatar supposed to be a clue TrolleyDave?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 28, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Is your avatar supposed to be a clue TrolleyDave?



Actually now that you mention it he did have something to do with the movie.


----------



## Tanas (Aug 28, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Nope, not Dawn Of The Dead.
> 
> Hint : It's by a famous Italian director (and was heeeavily censored for the UK originally)
> 
> (Hope you don't mind me posting this Tanas mate)



Feel free mate to post as many clues as you like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




The clue you have given here should be easily enough for anyone to get the name movie.

Here is another clue... "Italian Horror" plus Google.


----------



## Szyslak (Aug 28, 2008)

Is it Demons?


----------



## Tanas (Aug 28, 2008)

You are correct


----------



## Szyslak (Aug 28, 2008)

*Score*

Tanas : 15
TrolleyDave : 8
Szyslak : 6
p1ngpong : 4
tomqman : 3
harryjon35 : 2
DarkRey : 2
R4man18 : 1
liquidsword : 1
holaitsme : 1
slightlyaskew : 1
Catlubber : 1
podunk1269 : 1
FAST6191 : 1
ENDscape : 1
WildWon : 1 

Next up:


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 28, 2008)

Haute Tension?


----------



## Szyslak (Aug 28, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Haute Tension?


Damn.  That was fast.  Correct good sir!

*Score*

Tanas : 15
*TrolleyDave : 9*
Szyslak : 6
p1ngpong : 4
tomqman : 3
harryjon35 : 2
DarkRey : 2
R4man18 : 1
liquidsword : 1
holaitsme : 1
slightlyaskew : 1
Catlubber : 1
podunk1269 : 1
FAST6191 : 1
ENDscape : 1
WildWon : 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 28, 2008)

lol It was just bad timing, I only just watched it again the other night!

Next up :


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 28, 2008)

is that toni? aka toniplutonj LOL


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 30, 2008)

are u going to give us a clue? because noone posted for 2 days


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 30, 2008)

Hint : It's a famous horror directors first movie.

Another hint : And the road leads to nowhere...


----------



## Tanas (Aug 30, 2008)

The last house on the left.


----------



## WildWon (Aug 30, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> The last house on the left.



DAMNIT, i knew it was that from the image, and had i checked sooner, i would have had that.

GREAT movie.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 30, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> The last house on the left.
> 
> You're right Kruge.
> 
> ...



Just keep telling yourself "It's only a movie", "It's only a movie", 'It's only a movie".  One of the best taglines (and movies) of all time.


----------



## Tanas (Aug 31, 2008)

Next up.






I might have to watch The last house on the left.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 31, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> I might have to watch The last house on the left.



Do not under any circumstances watch the UK version.  Scissor happy censors suck.  Some of the most important parts are cut.  The only good thing about the UK version is it comes with the original directors cut that can't be found on any other version, but even that has more cuts than an emo.

It's an awesome movie though.  It's cheesy and badly acted but full of menace and has some pretty twisted ideas.  David Hess is also one of the best bad guys in horror movie history.


----------



## Curley5959 (Aug 31, 2008)

Sien nui yau wan or A Chinese Ghost Story??


----------



## Man18 (Aug 31, 2008)

Stir of Echoes


----------



## Tanas (Aug 31, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Stir of Echoes


Correct!

Score:

Tanas : 16
TrolleyDave : 9
Szyslak : 6
p1ngpong : 4
tomqman : 3
harryjon35 : 2
DarkRey : 2
R4man18 : 2
liquidsword : 1
holaitsme : 1
slightlyaskew : 1
Catlubber : 1
podunk1269 : 1
FAST6191 : 1
ENDscape : 1
WildWon : 1


----------



## greyhound (Sep 2, 2008)

anyone want to post the next screenshot?

Send Tanas the answer if you do


----------



## Tanas (Sep 2, 2008)

It looks like no one can be arsed, so I'll post another.

Here it is..


----------



## Man18 (Sep 2, 2008)

Tanas Change that image asap before you get modded or banned


----------



## tomqman (Sep 2, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Tanas Change that image asap before you get modded or banned


theirs nothing wrong in that picture


----------



## Tanas (Sep 2, 2008)

I'll take the warning or whatever else comes.


----------



## babelfish (Sep 3, 2008)

Swimfan?


----------



## Man18 (Sep 3, 2008)

The Faculty


----------



## Tanas (Sep 3, 2008)

None of the above.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 3, 2008)

the zombie kiss?(just made up)
lol


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 3, 2008)

Society?


----------



## Tanas (Sep 3, 2008)

Nope.

Clue: It's cold in here...


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 3, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Nope.
> 
> Clue: It's cold in here...



The Fog

??


----------



## Tanas (Sep 3, 2008)

Not the Fog.

Clue:


----------



## Man18 (Sep 3, 2008)

Poltergeist III?

I remember a pool and it got really cold with ice and shit.


----------



## Tanas (Sep 3, 2008)

Nope its not Poltergeist III.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 3, 2008)

The sixth sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with the heating that goes down and all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dont remember wet people kissing but wth...


----------



## Tanas (Sep 4, 2008)

Its not the Sixth Sense.

I've already as good as given you the answer with the clues I've already given.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 4, 2008)

I am totally stumped.  Is it an American movie?


----------



## Tanas (Sep 4, 2008)

Yes it's an American movie and I can guarantee you  that you have seen it.


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 4, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> It looks like no one can be arsed, so I'll post another.
> 
> Here it is..


Judging from the naked chick in the background, it's got to be that old Cronenberg movie _Shivers_.  Best pool party ever.


----------



## Tanas (Sep 4, 2008)

Shivers is the correct answer!


Score: 

Tanas : 16
TrolleyDave : 9
Szyslak : 7
p1ngpong : 4
tomqman : 3
harryjon35 : 2
DarkRey : 2
R4man18 : 2
liquidsword : 1
holaitsme : 1
slightlyaskew : 1
Catlubber : 1
podunk1269 : 1
FAST6191 : 1
ENDscape : 1
WildWon : 1


TrolleyDave, I thought that you would have gotten it straight away with this clue.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 4, 2008)

I knew I'd seen it but couldn't get it at all.  The clue was perfect, I'll go hang my head in shame now.


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 4, 2008)

Yeah, the clue was pretty easy.  I do actually remember that movie though.  I just couldn't place the scene until I realized that really was a naked chick in the background.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry for the delay on posting, google chrome doesn't play well with the GBAtemp image upload service.

Next:


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 4, 2008)

Amityville 2:The Possession?


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 4, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Amityville 2:The Possession?


Nope.  Not an Amityville.


----------



## Man18 (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh fuckin A SHIVERS

The Serpent and the Rainbow


----------



## Tanas (Sep 4, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Oh fuckin A SHIVERS
> 
> The Serpent and the Rainbow


Correct!

Score: 

Tanas : 16
TrolleyDave : 9
Szyslak : 7
p1ngpong : 4
tomqman : 3
R4man18 : 3
harryjon35 : 2
DarkRey : 2
liquidsword : 1
holaitsme : 1
slightlyaskew : 1
Catlubber : 1
podunk1269 : 1
FAST6191 : 1
ENDscape : 1
WildWon : 1


----------



## Man18 (Sep 4, 2008)

Made in USA 2005. I really need to see it. 

I read the story but just recently found out about this.


----------



## knoxvillz (Sep 4, 2008)

The Call of Cthulhu


----------



## Man18 (Sep 4, 2008)

Correct!

Score:

Tanas : 16
TrolleyDave : 9
Szyslak : 7
p1ngpong : 4
tomqman : 3
R4man18 : 3
harryjon35 : 2
DarkRey : 2
liquidsword : 1
holaitsme : 1
slightlyaskew : 1
Catlubber : 1
podunk1269 : 1
FAST6191 : 1
ENDscape : 1
WildWon : 1
knoxvillz : 1

This post has been edited by Tanas: Yesterday, 10:37 PM


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 4, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Correct!
> 
> Score:
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## greyhound (Sep 5, 2008)

this closes tonight, anyone want to post the last image of the round?


----------



## Tanas (Sep 5, 2008)

This one is a biggie, whoever guesses the correct answer gets 17 points and wins the the game.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 5, 2008)

It looks like Ghostbusters 2!  I doubt it is though so I'm gonna say I don't have a clue.  Is it a modern movie?


----------



## Tanas (Sep 5, 2008)

Its old.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 5, 2008)

some dracula movie?
DRACULA A.D. 1972
or
HORROR OF DRACULA


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 5, 2008)

Is it Stagefright?


----------



## Tanas (Sep 5, 2008)

It's not Stagefright or any Dracula film.


----------



## Tanas (Sep 5, 2008)

Shit clue: 

Please kids don't play with these.


----------



## WildWon (Sep 5, 2008)

Children Shouldn't Play With Dead Things?


----------



## Tanas (Sep 6, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Children Shouldn't Play With Dead Things?


Correct!

It was fun while it lasted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Anyway, back to watching Space 1999

Score:

Tanas : 16  WINNER!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



TrolleyDave : 9
Szyslak : 7
p1ngpong : 4
tomqman : 3
R4man18 : 3
harryjon35 : 2
DarkRey : 2
WildWon : 2
liquidsword : 1
holaitsme : 1
slightlyaskew : 1
Catlubber : 1
podunk1269 : 1
FAST6191 : 1
ENDscape : 1
knoxvillz : 1

This post has been edited by TrollyDave: Today:, 11:37 PM


----------



## Man18 (Sep 6, 2008)

Can the next one please be scifi?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 6, 2008)

Good win Tanas, you slaughtered us mate!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 6, 2008)

congrats tanas!!

whts the next theme? comedy?sci-fi?


----------



## Tanas (Sep 6, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Good win Tanas, you slaughtered us mate!
> 
> 
> QUOTE(DarkRey @ Sep 6 2008, 09:46 AM) congrats tanas!!
> ...



Thanks you two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DarkRay we'll have sci-fi next if you like if that's OK with everyone else, but I very much doubt that I'll be winning that one.
It will probably be there for the taking by a certain TrolleyDave.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 6, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not all that clued up on sci-fi really, apart from stuff like Star Wars!  Sci-fi would be a great choice, it'd be a challenge and might show up some new flicks for me to watch!


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 6, 2008)

Congrats Tanas!  Well earned.

I believe the next theme was going to be 80's comedies, but I'm sure we'll get that all sorted in the next couple days.


----------



## greyhound (Sep 6, 2008)

i would say sci fi would be a better choice until we have done a few more rounds


----------



## greyhound (Sep 7, 2008)

Tanas, you gonna make the new topic?

Choose between scifi and 80s Comedy


----------



## Man18 (Sep 8, 2008)

Since this has really become a find the movie instead of name it I suggest picking the easy 80s comedy so this can get back to its roots but if you pick scifi the first easy choices will end up getting picked first 
(SW,STM,5THELE,LR,BR ect)


----------



## Tanas (Sep 8, 2008)

OK, we'll have Sci-Fi for the next topic and when I win that one I'll then choose 80's comedy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sorry to anyone that I might  have disappointed with my choice.


----------



## greyhound (Sep 8, 2008)

Cool

I'll update the main thread when you have started the new round


----------

